# Canon 7D vs 60D - Is there really a huge difference



## kdeerhake

I first got into the world of SLR's about a year ago and I'm learning as I go.  My first purchase was a Canon XS and feel that I've all ready out grown it.   I have canon lens which is why I rather just stick with Canon.

For being just a hobbyist and having fun with capturing images of family, motor sports events, and scenery will I be shooting myself for not just spending a little extra on the 7D now?

As petty as this may be, I really love the flip out screen on the 60D and feel that will be extremely useful.   Otherwise why should I spend the additional $400 for what I will be doing?

Thank you well in advance for any suggestions or feedback


----------



## Overread

Personally, having looked at your lens selection - I'd be strongly tempted to say that you'd be far better placed to consider spending the cost of a camera upgrade onto a new, much higher quality, lens over some of the ones you currently have. Better quality lenses will show you a far more dramatic improvement in image quality than a new body as well as improving things such as AF speed.


----------



## o hey tyler

The AF system on the 7D is the best at the price point in the Canon lineup hands down. This is something you may want to consider if you're shooting fast moving motor sports. It's very worth the extra 400 dollars. It also has 2 digic 4 processors.


----------



## kdeerhake

Fast responses, Thank you 

Overread, yes that is something I was looking into at the same time.  My thoughts was to save a few bucks and go with the 60D and pick up either the 24-70 f2.8/L or the 24-105 f4L.  If I went with the 7D I just feel that it's really going to add up quick for just a hobbyist.  But again doesn't everyone want good equipment?   What lens would you suggest with an upgraded body?


----------



## Overread

Personally which of those two suggested lenses is best depends on your needs. The 24-70mm f2.8 L has the wider max aperture; good for better selective depth of field use and also a wider aperture for lower light work (eg indoors). However it lacks IS (not as critical in shorter focal lengths, nice to have for certain of course) and also has 30mm less at the long end. The 24-105mm f4 IS L has the IS and the longer focal length, though is only an f4 lens. That isn't too bad light wise, but its not as wide as f2.8

So it kind of depends the 24-70mm is the go to zoom lens for wedding photographers and those doing indoor portraits and the like - the 24-105mm on the other hand is a popular choice for many after a "walk around" lens and wanting a little more reach at the longer end.

As for which lens pick the one that best fits your needs - I'll note that there are some crop sensor lenses that are often recommended as well  which have a wider focal length at the short end (more comparable to the range covered by your current 15-85mm lens) which might be important to you (I don't know these lenses that well to make suggestions). 


As for the camera bodies I'd say go for the glass first and foremost - invest in the good grade glass and it will stand the test of time and also be a sound optical setup for when you do move up to a better body. As for the bodies don't forget the 50D as well. The 60D is not the upgrade of the 50D in any shape or form; it is in fact a new line that shares only the xxD name from the 50D. As such whilst it is newer and has some newer features, it also loses some of the build quality and some other features of the 50D (eg micro focus adjust). 
The real upgrade to the 50D is the 7D - and as said its AF is the best you can get without going to the 1D series camera bodies.


----------



## benhasajeep

They are very close in performance.  The 7D is only just slightly better in ISO performance.  The 7D does have more cross focus points, faster FPS, and heavier build.  But performance scoring wise its just a couple points higher than the 60D.  But that doesn't consider the better build of the 7D.

60D leads with slightly better color depth, and slightly better screen.
7D leads with slightly higher ISO perforrmance, slightly more dynamic range.


----------



## Derrel

A pro photographer friend and I were talking about this very issue the other day...he bought the 7D when it came out, then a few months ago, bought the 60D. He mentioned that he really enjoys the swing-away LCD on the 60D for video work, and he feels like the 60D is the better value. He's quite pleased with the 60D.


----------



## kdeerhake

I didn't do a tremendous amount of research on the 50D and just was comparing it with others on Canons Website.   I'll probably be criticized for this being this a photography forum, but it looked like the 50D did not have Video capabilities.  There are times we are at the track and someone (a friend) just has to have a video of themselves in action.  



Derrel, Thank you so much for the input from someone who has owned both.  As I mentioned it may be petty but really loved the flip LCD screen as well.

Overread, Thank you for the excellent input on the lenses.  That is something I"ll have to research more before making a final decision.  I kind of had my mind set on a 24-105 just for the bit of extra reach.   How bad is the 18-135mm f3.5-5.6 lens that is paired with either the 60D or 7D?  I'm assuming since it's at a reasonable price, you probably get what you pay for type of situation.


----------



## Big Mike

That's correct, the 50D was one of the last Canon DSLR cameras not to have a video mode.  

And yes, AFAIK, the 18-135mm is basically a 'kit' lens and not something that will blow you away.  Huge difference between something like that and the two L lenses mentioned above.


----------



## Robin Usagani

The difference is 53Ds?


----------



## cfusionpm

I dont own a 60D but have used one briefly in addition to the 7D that I own.  It feels cheap and plasticky in my hands, and the buttons have a mushy feel to them.  The wonderful joystick is gone and replaced with an awful inner-circle thing, which feels awkward and counter-intuitive to use.  If I remember, you had to click the inner wheel like a D-pad, but the outer dial spins.  It makes for strange and uncomfortable AF point selection, IMO.  7D had a bigger and brighter viewfinder with live LCD overlays; I remember the 60D having a static 9 point array like my 50D.  I didn't get a chance to test its AF performance, but it does still have an old 9 point system, compared to the 7D's 19 cross type point system with more AF modes. Image quality difference is more or less negligible, and if you can deal with some of its odd short comings (or really want a flippy screen), it's an excellent value (but then again, so would a T2i or T3i).

As far as lenses, I'm not the biggest fan of lenses like the 18-135, but here are some more words on it (to judge if the compromises are worth it for your needs): Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens Review
I would suggest the 17-55 first and foremost, because it's an excellent lens.  It doesnt have the solid build quality of an L lens, but it's about as good as it gets for crop bodies, and its the lens that spends the most time on my camera.  The range may be a bit limiting, but I've not had a problem with it on the long end, even if I have to crop it down a bit.

You can take the following with a grain of salt, but Kai's opinions of the 60D reflect about what I feel about it as well:


----------



## kdeerhake

Great Video!   Kai is an entertaining guy.

Thank you for all of the suggestions.   I went with the camera with the silly flippy screen, which hopefully will be useful at times.   

*http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/63137.html* Schwettylens - LOL


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon_EOS_60D-vs-Canon_EOS_7

Thats just a quick comparison. The 7D also has a better more rugged body and much better controls.

I agree lenses may be a better choice unless you can upgrade everything. (Perhaps a 60D and a fairly decent lens like a 17-40L Just to get you started )


----------



## choudhrysaab

this video comparison just confused me even more.
i don't know what i want but i'm still geared more towards 7D.
don't know why Canon didn't make this a full frame dslr


----------



## Overread

choudhrysaab - not sure why you bumped this older thread since the OP has already now purchased the 60D camera body - please keep an eye on the dates and developments in a thread before sending old finished stuff back up to the front page.


----------



## Neil S.

Overread said:


> choudhrysaab - not sure why you bumped this older thread since the OP has already now purchased the 60D camera body - please keep an eye on the dates and developments in a thread before sending old finished stuff back up to the front page.



I just saw the date on the thread, and realized I was a little late to the party lol.

Choudhrysaab, shame on you for practicing Necromancy.


----------



## Frame

I haven't read all of the responses, so some of these things might have been mentioned, but here goes.  I've owned both, and currently shoot with a 60D.

1) The 60D doesn't have lens AF micro-adjustment.  I wish I had it, but it hasn't been a deal-breaker for me so far.
2) The 60D doesn't have a sync port.  So, if you're using studio lighting, you'll probably need to buy a hotshoe to sync adapter, unless you're using something like Cybersyncs or Pocket Wizards (or the cheap eBay equivalents).
3) As mentioned before, the 7D's autofocus is superior to that of the 60D.  I shoot mostly portraits, and it's been fine for that, but I wouldn't want to shoot sports or something similar with my 60D.
4) The 60D's flip-out screen has been very helpful for video shooting.  I like being able to flip it in when I put my camera away, for protection.
5) This may not be actually true, but I'm finding the 60D's AWB to be more accurate than the 7D's.


----------

